
Greek To Me: Mapping Mutual Incomprehension - davidw
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2009/02/26/362-greek-to-me-mapping-mutual-incomprehension/
======
davidw
I can confirm the Italian one. "Per me e` tutto arabo", which also makes sense
in the context of their thesis that the "incomprehensible" language is one
with which the speakers have some contact. The former Republic of Venice had a
lot of contact with the "levant", and whereas Greek didn't seem to be
problematic (the Venetian dialect incorporates, supposedly, a number of Greek
loan words such as 'piron' for fork), I guess Arab was, and thus became the
incomprehensible language.

------
patio11
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=435850>

